# Quirky Funny Cute and unusual Photos



## eagles ring farm (Jun 28, 2011)

I came across 2 I'd like to share both our fillies from 2008 both at a couple days old

Our Bay pinto filly River was so fun to watch on cam she couldn't find enough things to do to play, 1 night she kept climbing the stall wall with her back legs over and over so I caught a marestare pic of her.







and our 08 Perlino filly Spice soon after this pic was taken we found out she was born a non-sweater (she's fine now thank to our equine hospital) but here she is trying to cool off in a little water rubber bucket and fell asleep while we let them out for a little while before she was in the hospital






Lets see all those picture that make us go awwww how cute


----------



## targetsmom (Jun 28, 2011)

Actually, my vet took this with his cell phone because by the time I got my camera they had moved! This is OTM Ricochet (chestnut pinto colt) and OTM Alpenglow on Snow (buckskin pinto filly) last fall as weanlings.


----------



## MindyLee (Jun 29, 2011)

Here's mine

Misty always every winter, stands on the horse wanter tank thats flipped over till spring so she can see over the fence!

And Zarie at 6 hrs old seeing the barn cat for the 1st time. She was very intereseted in him and wanted a closer look.

Zarie again BUSTED sneeking though the gate and post.

Wes sratching her butt all over my fence streatching it out like always!

Misty prego laying in the sun. ((( look at her back feet, 1 of them cant tuch the ground! ))) LOL!


----------



## Kelsey - Vandy's Farm (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## Kelsey - Vandy's Farm (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## shadowpaints (Jun 29, 2011)

love this one, our colt, Sp Simply dashing from last year






my mare Missy VERY preggers, i think she foaled 2 days later






our driving gelding, DS lil mikey, 36inches tall, with his new friend, Shrek... and yes the ram is WAY taller than mikey LOL

thats all i can find for now LOL


----------



## lucky lodge (Jun 29, 2011)

not my horse but check out the hair do


----------



## MindyLee (Jun 29, 2011)

This one is sooooooooooo cute!


----------



## Sixstardanes (Jun 29, 2011)

Yeah I have a few...

The Harlequin Great Dane is Rooster & the black one is Spice
















Mini golf
















Rooster, Saber, Ben & Tivit

a few more coming up....


----------



## Sixstardanes (Jun 29, 2011)

Saber posing with some kids


----------



## Equuisize (Jun 29, 2011)

Happened to have a camera handy when this potential hazard happened.

It became one of our favorite photos once the danger had passed.

BabyZee slipped his halter in the grooming area and made a mad dash out

the big barn doors into the pasture of the fortunately kind and gentle Buddy.

Buddy had never been that close to Zee before and seems so puzzled at his

larger than life attitude but very small size.


----------



## Chelley (Jun 29, 2011)

This picture of one of my mares always makes me laugh...


----------



## Beth G (Jun 30, 2011)

I love this pic, except the sun spots!


----------



## Beth G (Jun 30, 2011)

My 2 little girls


----------



## Beth G (Jun 30, 2011)

My biggest mini (36") and my yearling!!


----------



## Tremor (Jun 30, 2011)

Here's a couple:


























As you can tell, Ale is just like her dam. She also makes funny faces. And she hates my cat George...yet he loves her.


----------



## Reble (Jun 30, 2011)

Oh just cannot stop smiling.. great pics..


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 2, 2011)

OMG some priceless pictures but my favourites have to be the cat with the newborn foal. Especially that last photo - the cat looks like its say "Yes I am great I got the baby to sleep"

Slaney after her spin down the slide






Cruise liked to torment the dogs - keep 'em guessing was his motto


----------



## kaykay (Jul 2, 2011)

One of my all time fav pics






Another one (why is it always Dale? LOL)


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Jul 3, 2011)

Rachel, I love your photos...talk about best friends!!!


----------



## candycar (Jul 4, 2011)

Jelly Bean and her friend Cloe


----------



## lil hoofbeats (Jul 4, 2011)

I LOVE that Saber horse! He always get a "two thumbs up" from me!!!! a perfect example of everything a miniature horse should be!


----------



## Jill (Jul 4, 2011)

A picture of DunIT, who was a little over excited about his big equi-spirit ball:






But he did pose pretty with it later:


----------



## MBhorses (Jul 4, 2011)

our 07 filly foal raven(who was weaned earilier ) trying to nurse off our boxer who just weaned her puppies i love this photo






Raven is the filly

Boxer is London


----------



## chandab (Jul 4, 2011)

Here's Tana with a big itchy a couple years ago:




And, this one of Tana several years ago (the nose flies were out):


----------



## K.C. Lunde (Jul 5, 2011)

Pictures of my brothers grad last week-- we used Find Ur Destiny Keep Em Guessing because she was in the nearest pen!!! Thought this was a cute shot.


----------



## Melinda Dean (Jul 5, 2011)

I love this photo of my gelding Bucky in a line up. My guys are just pets but they all perform tricks at different facilities near-by. The colt with the red ball is baby Chester.

There are no mini horse shows or trials near me, so we went to a dog event instead. At the time, my old barn dogs had past away and Buck was in training to be a Activities Assisting Animal. He had to prove he was comfortable working with K-9 partners, so a dog trainer invited us to join her advance class. We got lots of attention as Buck showed off his obedience skills. He comes, stays, heels, does all the speeds they asked for. They used us as 'posts' for the dogs to walk around, then we wove in and out of the line, and finished with a meet and greet of every dog. The trainer said she would have certified him as a "Good Citizen" if horses could qualify.

They all laughed and asked if he could sit or lay down. .............. This year I will take my 2yr. old who has been raised with my new dogs. He really does lay down on command...heh heh!



And rolls over. Still working on just sitting as he gets up. He also fetches his red ball.


----------

